# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Wind Of Change (Phương Trời Mới) - Susan Wong

## hangnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

*Wind Of Change*

Wind of change until the end 
You will see that I will be your friend 
If you believe I'm heaven-sent 
Stay and I'll forever be your friend 

You're my lover and my man 
You can see the writing in the sand 
Lover as it's in the air 
I will hold you and we'll be a pair

Standing at heaven turn 
You must be heaven-sent 
Our dreams must be made of this 
I just can't let go 
I just have to hold your hand 

You will ever and forever be my man 
and I will ever and forever be your friend 
So this will be true my love for you 
Time will then forever take a stand

You must ever and forever be a friend 
I have this feeling that will never can pretend 
Together we'll be strong, this can't be wrong
And dream like these were meant for us to hold
We'll always be so.

----------


## luonloconcacanh

bài nì nghe  quen . hic ko nhớ bố nào cover bản tiếng việt

----------

